# Sneak Peek for Slingshot Forum Members



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey everybody!!! I just thought I would let you all have an early sneak peek at two new shooters that will soon join the *A+* lineup. The ones pictured are both made of fabulous Red Oak. The one on the right is my new *"Hiker" Series w/ inset compass *shown here in the PS-1 size. I most likely will offer to add the compass to any frame as an upgrade extra. It's diminutive companion on the left is my new *"BB Shooter"* made with the same unique styling and design that characterizes all *A+* *Slingshots*. Don't let it's size fool you....it's an amazing little shooter if I do say so myself. It uses tapered theraband gold power bands and will zip a BB completely through a soda can. I will be selling these paired with the marksman speed loader pictured below. Can you imagine all the plinking fun you can have with this tiny, powerful "BB Shooter" and a 1000 BB's. To me this is the ultimate in "Pocket Shooter" fun!!!







Have a great day everybody!!! Get out and shoot some slingshots!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice ideas!

I'd put the compass in the back of the pinkie hole.

I'm not sure the BB shooter will sell well to the inexperienced, who tend to like big safe-looking forks and your usual lovely curvy forks; this one looks a bit stumpy by comparison. The existing models shoot BBs anyway. I might buy one though, but I'd actually prefer no forks as long as it didn't look too odd. I don't recall seeing any pouch actually going between the forks, at least not with my flip-style. It always goes over.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

ZDP I've got to say IMHO your wrong on this one all the way around bud.

Placing the compass in the other side of the finger hole does not work aesthetically for me or practically. The pinkie hits the backside of the compass and interferes with a good grip. It just doesn't look or feel right to me, thus it's in the location it is. 
I also believe there is a definite untapped albeit, maybe a niche market (like all slingshots) for a "proper" BB ONLY shooter. I have spent the last two months designing and perfecting this shooter. To shoot BB's effectively without damage to the bands you need a specially designed matched set that balances latex weight and weight of a BB.

As far as it being stumpy, it is on purpose to fit "within" the hand, it maybe looks funny, but feels about as right as a tiny shooter can. The middle or ring finger this time goes in the hole. As for not needing a fork, the pouch and projectile does go through more than one might think, or fork hits would not be possible on an "over the top" slingshot, yet experience shows it is very much possible. It doesn't need much, but a little is preferable and just looks right.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to think I'm wrong; it's only one person's opinion and I hope you have many buyers.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

> ZDP wrote...I would like to think I'm wrong


It's easy Dan you just try real hard and believe!!!!







No seriously, I'm really just and inventor, artisan and slingshot enthusiast who knows who will like anything I make. To be honest I'm still amazed and pleased that so many do!!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's no surprise. You saw what I wrote about the bamboo PS-1

How about I'll kick you off with a pre-order for the BB shooter when they're shipping.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

> How about I'll kick you off with a pre-order for the BB shooter when they're shipping.


 Thanks Z........you've got it. Actually...I want to send it to you in appreciation for the wonderful write up you did for my PS-1.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Aah, and Perry: Try shooting your new toy with 3/8 steel balls, you will find that your bands live longer, it is easier to aim with them as you can see the ball in flight, plus the impact is much higher. You can use the same band set.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Your peashooting looks like one i had apart from the hole, i messed the forks up on one i was making so had to cut them short, i never had any fork hits with it, and had loads of fun with it till one of the dogs chewed it up, ha ha , jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok... so here's the true final version of my NEW BB (only) Shooter. I've added it to my website. The cost will be $25.00 (INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL) complete with band set and Marksman Speed Loader full of BB's as shown in the bottom picture. 
Notice that after test shooting it for several weeks with my teenage sons, I have added a milbro style thumb divot for increased security. It can be held several different ways, but I find this the best. It is an amazing little shooter!! This time the grip hole is for the middle or ring finger. Use the thumb divot or high grip with index and thumb on the forks, either way It's PURE PLINKING FUN!!!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Perry,

I'd like to try one of those.
Paypal on it's way.

P


----------

